# Sanef Toll Tag on A-class



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Can you stick the Sanef toll tag to the top of the windscreen in an A class motorhome? I can't find any info in previous posts.


Thanks


Sal


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Yes works no probs on my Rapido 8 Series (must get round to putting this on my profile sometime). I have sited it top mid left so that it does not interfere with my dash cam.

I am under 3m but over including Sat dome and under 3.5t but the tag still happily triggers on the way on to the motorway. On exit, you have to press the button and let them know you are a "Camping car classe deux" but it ensures you are only charged class 2. One exit would have charged class 4 if I had not had noticed. My tag ensured the lower charge was paid. Millau Bridge was the only toll where they asked the type of van (going south but not north).


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

HI Sal,

I think we have similar style Hymers, my tag is stuck at the top of the windscreen, in the middle. Works perfectly every time, I particularly like the lanes with the 30km sign as you can breeze through quicker than the 'normal' ones.

Was initially a little concerned as an external DAB aerial had been put next to the tag but it had no effect on the functionality of the tag.

Mike


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you both. That is reassuring too know. I have to admit I normally plan ahead but this time I didn't. We are now this minute leaving Blanes for France (aah) so didn't give myself much time to sort it. I have had the Sanef tag for a couple of months safely stored in a locker! and just remembered it this morning. Looking forward to not having to squeeze up to the machine in the peage - difficult to reach from the van.


Sal


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

*Hymers*



javea said:


> HI Sal,
> 
> I think we have similar style Hymers, my tag is stuck at the top of the windscreen, in the middle. Works perfectly every time, I particularly like the lanes with the 30km sign as you can breeze through quicker than the 'normal' ones.
> 
> ...


Ah yes, we have. Mine is B694SL. Brill aren't they?


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

They certainly are Sal. You will love the tag, so much easier.:grin2:

Safe travels.

Mike


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Was at the Blanes Aire a couple of weeks ago. Could not be handier for the town and beach.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

MyGalSal said:


> Can you stick the Sanef toll tag to the top of the windscreen in an A class motorhome? I can't find any info in previous posts.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sal


Only point I would make is you didn't actually say what size the vehicle is.The info is all on the saneftollinguk website. 
Crucially though if you are over 3m high or over 3.5t gw you are unlikely to get away with class 2 as the toll plazas have scanners that assess the vehicle type from all angles and will reject your tag if it thinks you are actually over the limit. You may then of course have to prove otherwise to an operative .I have seen this happen several times with Motorhome and goods vehicles


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Camdoon said:


> Yes works no probs on my Rapido 8 Series (must get round to putting this on my profile sometime). I have sited it top mid left so that it does not interfere with my dash cam.
> 
> I am under 3m but over including Sat dome and under 3.5t but the tag still happily triggers on the way on to the motorway. On exit, you have to press the button and let them know you are a "Camping car classe deux" but it ensures you are only charged class 2. One exit would have charged class 4 if I had not had noticed. My tag ensured the lower charge was paid. Millau Bridge was the only toll where they asked the type of van (going south but not north).


Did you have to stop because the barrier did not lift or just to check the charge. I have never had to stop at a booth with our sanef tag so presumably it knows what size we are. Does the barrier not lift if over 3m?


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

BrianJP said:


> Only point I would make is you didn't actually say what size the vehicle is.The info is all on the saneftollinguk website.
> Crucially though if you are over 3m high or over 3.5t gw you are unlikely to get away with class 2 as the toll plazas have scanners that assess the vehicle type from all angles and will reject your tag if it thinks you are actually over the limit. You may then of course have to prove otherwise to an operative .I have seen this happen several times with Motorhome and goods vehicles


Always lifted for us.... We are just over 3 m and 4 tons and always charged class 2.
Wouldn't be without the tag... So easy.

Nidge


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Barrier does not lift if you are over 3m* so it was a question of pressing the button telling them you were a "Camping Car classe deux" then the display would change down to class 2, the tag would beep and the barrier rise. My previous van was over 3.5t but as it was under 3m sailed through imperiously. As I mentioned, coming up the a75 the charge was going to be class 4 so it ensures I am not inadvertently overcharged. Having the tag ensures there is no further discussion about eligibility (once asked type of van at Millau). 
Entering the system problem free, not having to find credit cards and tickets, and ensuring I pay the correct price means I will continue to use the tag.


*Edited to add that van is 2890 + 400 = 3.29m


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

nidge1 said:


> Always lifted for us.... We are just over 3 m and 4 tons and always charged class 2.
> Wouldn't be without the tag... So easy.
> 
> Nidge


Does that mean you're ripping them off or have they lifted the height and weight restrictions.

I like the idea of using the system, but was disappointed to see that the restrictions meant we were over height and over GVW, so didn't go through with the application.


----------



## jetski (Feb 18, 2007)

what class would be a tag axle kontki 679 3.00 mtrs high but 5.00tons


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

class 4
"Vehicles over 3.5t GVW* and more than 3m tall are not eligible for the Liber-t scheme but are covered by the TIS-PL (Télépéage Poids Lourds) scheme."

https://www.saneftolling.co.uk/what-is-liber-t


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Blizzard said:


> Does that mean you're ripping them off or have they lifted the height and weight restrictions.
> 
> I like the idea of using the system, but was disappointed to see that the restrictions meant we were over height and over GVW, so didn't go through with the application.


Don't feel that I am ripping them off at all. Have been going to France for at least 5 weeks each year for the past 20 years! Three of us go and spend a average of £3000.00 each year between us.

The tag just works and until it tells us different will keep using it.

Nidge


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

nidge1 said:


> Don't feel that I am ripping them off at all. Have been going to France for at least 5 weeks each year for the past 20 years! Three of us go and spend a average of £3000.00 each year between us.
> 
> The tag just works and until it tells us different will keep using it.
> 
> Nidge


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

jetski said:


> what class would be a tag axle kontki 679 3.00 mtrs high but 5.00tons


Obviously as you're under 3m then no problem there.
The 5 tonne bit isn't usually a problem as I don't think they have a facility to weigh you at the barrier.
The tag axle however is where you fall foul. They do have cameras at all the barriers and it's pretty obvious that you've got one too many axles. You'll probably get away with it most times but if they spot you on camera it's a problem, you're breaking the terms of the contract.


----------



## jetski (Feb 18, 2007)

thanks for that never thought of the other axle just the height


----------

